# Developing A Medicine Cabinet



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Not only for my own birds , but because I can't help myself ........I help other pigeons I find in trouble or need and I am currently developing a medicine cabinet that will contain medicines I will have on hand at anytime to treat the most common pigeon ailments I am most likely to encounter .

I think it would be interesting to know what * top 5 or more medications * other members would or might consider having stored in theirs .

 These are my 5 

1/ Baytril - Antibiotic

2/ Turbosole & Flagyl Tablets - Canker 

3/ Moxidectin Plus - Worms , Lice & Mites

4/ Sulfa AVS - Antibiotic

5/ Doxycycline - Respiratory


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have made a medical cabinet based on what antibiotics and medications I could procure in Vietnam. 

My top five (largely due to poor availability of others)

Doxycycline 
Amoxicillin with clavulic acid
Metronidazole
Cephalexin 
Bactrim
Sulfamet
Nystatin (couldn't resist throwing in an extra couple

On my wish list: lots of Baytril and moxidectin plus


----------



## usman_rana (Jul 6, 2011)

thank u brother for this useful post


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

kamz said:


> I have made a medical cabinet based on what antibiotics and medications I could procure in Vietnam.
> 
> My top five (largely due to poor availability of others)
> 
> ...


Amoxicillin with clavulic acid.........is an excellent choice kamz , that would surely belong in the cabinet with my other choices .


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

This is a great post! Was thinking about the same not long ago, what to have in the house in case of emergency. 

Do you get all these medications from the vet, or can they be ordered online without a prescription?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I dont have many medicines and Im not in the same situation as the op, but 1 thing that hasnt been mentioned that would be good for every fanciers cabinet would be some type of probiotics also.
jmho


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The 7 most common health problems with our pigeons are:

Paratyphoid, Paramyxovirus, Canker, Cocci, Worms, Adeno-Coli Syndrome and Ornithosis.

PARATHYPHOID (Salmonella)

Paratyphoid can be caused by un-sanitary conditions and the contamination of feed by rodents. It also can occur when introducing new pigeons into the loft, without checking first if they are healthy. Before putting new pigeons into the loft, isolate and observe them for 5 days and put them on a preventive medication.

Symptoms of Paratyphoid:

Loss of condition and weight.
Green slimy droppings.
Swelling of the leg and wing joints.
Limping
Infertile Eggs.
Twisted neck (seldom)
One eye blindness (seldom) 

Products for Prevention and Cure:

Furaltadone & Colistine 5% (DAC)
Trimethoprim ? Sulfa (DAC)
Parastop (Belgica-DeWeerd)
Parastop (Pantex)
Pantrim (Pantex)
Para-Mix 1 (Travipharma)
Sal-Bac Vaccine (Bio-Mune) 

PARAMYXOVIRUS (PMV)

To prevent Paramyxovirus from coming into your loft, it is recommended that all birds are vaccinated at least once a year. Young birds should be vaccinated at 4 to 8 weeks of age, but no later then 4 weeks before the young bird race season. Re-vaccinate all birds 4 weeks before the breeding season. Once a pigeon has Paramyxovirus, there is very little you can do, vaccinating at this point will not do any good. We recommend that those pigeons that have the disease are treated with La-Sota, that has shown some success. This can be done individually by putting a drop in each eye for three days, or putting it in the drinking water for flock treatment.

Symptoms of Paramyxovirus:

Loss of weight
Watery green slimy droppings.
Parastop (Belgica-DeWeerd)
Twisting of neck and head 

Products for prevention or cure:

PMV1 Vaccine (Lohmann Animal Health)
LaSota (Lohmann Animal Health) 

*NOTE: If a visible Paramyxovirus problem occurs, you may try the following remedy. This was recommended by several of the leading pigeon veterinarians in Holland and Belgium. Vaccinate the effected pigeon 3 x in one week, with PMV-1 killed virus vaccine, 0.5 cc per shot in the neck, on Sunday, Wednesday and Sunday. After treatment, keep pigeon isolated for an additional week, to make sure all symptoms are gone. Remember, that the bird will always remain a carrier.



CANKER (Trichomoniasis)

A yellow cheesy substance, generally seen in the mouth, however 10% of Canker is external, while 90% is internal. Breaks out at any age, also in youngsters still in the nest. It is caused by a flagellate, living on the mucous membranes of the throat and the crop.

Symptoms of Canker:

Loss of appetite
Problem digesting 

Products for Cure:

Ronidazole (Ridzol)(DAC)
Metronidazole (Flagyl) (DAC)
B.S. (Belgica-DeWeerd)
Ronidazole 10% (Pantex)
Ronidazole 40 (Pantex)
5% Cure (Travipharma) 

COCCI (Coccidiosis)

This problem can be caused by unsanitary conditions in the loft and letting your pigeons go picking around on the ground.

Symptoms of Cocci:

Loss of weight.
Slimy dark green droppings
Lethargic
Poor flying
Thirsty 

Products for Cure:

Multi-Mix (Global)
Dacoxine 4 in 1 (DAC)
Trimethoprim/Sulfa (DAC)
Coccimix (Pantex)
Cocci-Geel (Pantex)
Cocci-Mix 1 (Travipharma) 

WORMS (Hair, Round & Tape Worms)

Cause generally are un-sanitary loft conditions or letting the pigeons, pick around on the ground. They will maintain appetite, as the worms consume most nutrition in the pigeons system.

Symptoms of Worms

Loss of Condition
Loss of Weight
Bad dropping 

Products for Cure:

Combi-Worm (All worms) (Global)
Belga-Wormac (Hair & Roundworm)
Wormmix (Hair & Roundworms) (DAC)
Worm-Ex (Hair & Roundworms) (Pantex)

ORNITHOSIS

Over 50% of young birds have problems with the Ornithosis complex. Loss of desire to fly, loss of pigeons in the races and poor results, both with old and young birds.

Symptoms of Ornithosis:

Lack of condition
Nasal secretions
Decreased desire to fly
Scratching the head and beak
Swollen eye lids & wet eyes.
Sneezing, rattling and coughing
Discolored wattles
Slime in the throat 

Products for Cure:

Respiratory Plus (Global)
1 + 1 Cure (DAC)
Spiradac (DAC)
Tylosine (DAC)
Orni-Special (Belgica-DeWeerd)
Ornithosis 3 (Belgica-DeWeerd)
Ornimix W.S.P. (Pantex)
Ornimix DS (Pantex) 

ADENO-COLI SYNDROM

In the last 10 years, this has been the biggest problem in young birds from 6-9 months in age. Up to 70% can be infected and show the symptoms. The disease is a combination of an Adeno-Virus, which opens the way for the suddenly aggressive E-Coli bacteria, often a Circo Virus is also involved. The same symptoms can be seen in Paramyxovirus, however in that case the pigeons drink more and may have some central nervous problem, like twisting of the head. Although there is no known cure for Adeno and Circo Virus. Several of the products shown below, have proven somewhat effective.

Symptoms of Adeno-Coli Syndrom:

Decreased appetite
Clear watery droppings with small fecal
matter in cent
Vomiting
Rapid loss of weight.
Dying in matter of days. 

Although the below listed problem is not common, it can occur when certain condition are right and should not be overlooked, as it is generally done

Products for Cure:

Belg-Amco (Belgica-DeWeerd)
4 in 1 Mix (Belgica-DeWeerd)
Dacoxine 4 in 1 (DAC)
To prevent dehydration that the 4 in 1
is mixed with the following product.
Belgasol (Belgica-DeWeerd) 


CANDIDA

When problems occur in the loft, the first thing a fancier looks for is signs of the more common problems like Canker, Cocci, Worms, Paratyphoid, Respiratory, Ornithosis Complex, Adeno Virus or E-Coli. Many will quickly grab for a medication and do what I call ?blind? medicating for these diseases in a very short time. This can destroy the healthy intestinal good gut bacteria increasing the chance for bad germs to take hold. This can cause a condition named Candida, which is a mould and yeast infection of the crop and the intestines.

Symptons of Candida:

No desire to fly
Poor performance in the races.
Losses in Training and Races. 

Products for Cure:

Glostatin (Global)


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Baytril–a good choice for serious infections, mainly intestinal or systemic. This drug comes in tablet form and individual pigeons can be dosed at 5mg per pigeon per day. Flock treat with the liquid Baytril only (the tablets will not go into solution). Use for 5-10 days.
Do not use during reproduction and rapid growth of squabs.

Amoxicillin–a safer alternative drug to Baytril. It can be used during reproduction and racing without side effects. Not as broad spectrum as Baytril but often very effective in treating serious infections. Comes in tablet form (50mg) which can be used once or twice daily on individual cases. Flock treatment best accomplished using 3grams per gallon for 5-10 days.

Tetracycline drug (Terramycin, Aeuromycin, Tetracycline , or Doxycycline)–good for respiratory infections; best when used in combination with Tylan. One usually has no distinct advantage over the other and they share a common spectrum of activity. With the exception of Doxycycline, they are all available over the counter as poultry preparations. Use 4 teaspoonsful per gallon of the regular strength or 2 teaspoonsful per gallon of the concentrate. Doxycyline is dosed at 500-1000mg per gallon. Use these for 7-14 days.

Tylan–use as mentioned above, in combination with a tetracycline for respiratory infections. Tylan powder is dosed at 1-2 teaspoonsful per gallon. Individual dose at 50 mg per pigeon per day.

Delta Albaplex– this is a veterinary tablet which can be quite useful in treating individual cases of respiratory disease. It contains a tetracycline plus albamycin as well as a small amount of corticosteroid. Use 1/2 tablet twice daily for 3-7 days.

Amprolium– the standby for coccidiosis..treat at 1tsp/gallon of the 20% powder for 3-5 days.

Baycox (Toltazuril)–a newer more effective coccidiostat, not yet avilable in the USA but seems to be available through various channels. Can be used instead of Amprolium. Dose for 1-2 days at 4cc (100mg) per gallon.

Ronidazole (RIdzol)– for trichomonas…this is the safest of the three products commonly used but is not approved for use in this country. 1tsp per gallon for 3-5 days.

Emtryl (Dimetridazole)–for trichomonas…not approved for use in this country. Mexican or Canadian Emtryl dosed at 1/4-3/8 tsp per gallon for 3-5 days. Can cause seizures at higher doses.

Flagyl (Metronidazole)–for trichomonas…25-50 mg per pigeon per day for 1-3 days or 1250-2500 mg per gallon for 3-5 days.

Ivomec (Ivermectin)–wormer–500-1000micrograms(ug) per pigeon. Effective against Capallaria (hairworms) and Tetrameres and Dyspharynx (stomach wall worms); less effective against Roundworms.

Pyrantel pamoate–1-3mg per pigeon (75mg per gallon) for 1-2 days for roundworms only.

Tramisol (levamisole) 1-1.5 grams per gallon for one day for roundworms only.

Panacur (fenbendazole) effective against the three major worms but has potential to cause feather damage. Do not use during reproduction or moult. 5mg per pigeon per day for 3 days.

Quinacrine–antimalarial drug..use only in areas where malaria or Haemoproteus is a problem. Use for 4 weeks before flying season then one day weekly during races. Dosse at 200mg per gallon

ERYTHROMYCIN.(Gallimycin)- An antibiotic generally effective against respiratory infections,especially Mycoplasmosis. May also be useful against certain Staph infections. DOSAGE: 3-6 tsp per gallon for 4-7 days; PREVENTATIVE DOSE: ¾ tsp per gallon

OXYTETRACYCLINE (Terramycin)- A broad spectrum antibiotic useful against many types of infections, but often not highly effective. Most usually recommended for use after races as a general preventative Dosage: (for concentrate) 1 tsp per gallon.

CLORTETRACYCLINE ( Aureomycin) A broad spectrum antibiotic similar to Terramycin but probably more effective. Dosage: (concentrate) 1-2 tsp per gallon for as many as 15 days if positive results are noted.

LINCOMYCIN/SPECTINOMYCIN ( L/S 50 ) An antibiotic consisting of two synergistic antibiotics which are highly effective against Mycoplasmosis. Considered the drug of choice in treatment of respiratory infections. Spectinomycin may also be very effective against Salmonella and E-Coli. Dosage: 1 tsp per gallon for 5-7 days.

AMPICILLIN- An antibiotic in the Penicillin family which is effective against most strains of E-Coli, and probably other infections, but not a cure-all. Dosage: for 200 ml bottles. Make a stock solution and use 7 tsp per gallon for 7-10 days. Keep refrigerated

ENROFLOXACIN-(Baytril)- An antibacterial agent effective against both gram negative and gram positive bacteria. Considered the drug of choice against parathypoid if birds have not been vaccinated. May also be very effective against E-Coli Dosage: ¼ tablet twice a day for 5-10 days

SULFACHLORPYRIDAZINE(Vetisulid or Pyradan) A sulfa drug to which most strains of E-Coli are sensitive Also an effective coccidiostat. Dosage: 1 tsp per gallon for 5-7 days.

TYLOSIN (Tylan) – Most effective in concentrated form. An effective drug against respiratory infections, especially Mycoplasmosis. Dosage: 1 tsp per gallon for 5-7 days I mix this with L/S 50 for very good results.

Amprolium ( Amprol or Corid)- An inexpensive and very effective coccidiostat. Considered the drug of choice for coccidiosis…. Dosage: 1 tsp per gallon for 3-5 days. For an outbreakl; 1 tsp per gallon for 5 days than ½ tsp per gallon for 7 additional days.

MEBENDAZOLE(Telmentic)- A general wormer. Considered the wormer of choice by many as it is highly effective against all worms except tapeworms. Dosage: ¼ tsp per gallon for 5 days. Repeat within 10-15 days.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

ippychick said:


> This is a great post! Was thinking about the same not long ago, what to have in the house in case of emergency.
> 
> Do you get all these medications from the vet, or can they be ordered online without a prescription?


Hi ippychick.........Most medications can be obtained from pigeon supply companies , but depending on laws and regulations in your area , a prescription for 1 or more of these medications may be required or at least a cosultation with a vet .

Maybe there is a member here that lives in your area ........that maybe able to offer some clarification on this .

Regards,

Darren


----------

